# 46 Photography eBooks You Can Have for Free



## climber (Aug 17, 2014)

http://petapixel.com/2014/08/15/everybody-gets-ebook-46-photography-ebooks-can-get-completely-free/

I have just found that and don't really know if anything is good.


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks for posting, just grabbing some of them now. I definitely know Darwin Wiggett so I'm sure there'll be some good reads. Thank you


----------



## Click (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wsmith96 (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## PhotoCat (Aug 17, 2014)

Tks for sharing! Strobist Lighting 101 is a classic! Need to check out the rest.


----------



## candyman (Aug 17, 2014)

Very nice Climber, thanks


----------



## FEBS (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## troppobash (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Aug 17, 2014)

climber said:


> http://petapixel.com/2014/08/15/everybody-gets-ebook-46-photography-ebooks-can-get-completely-free/
> 
> I have just found that and don't really know if anything is good.



Many thanks


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks for posting this.

Dunno how good these books will be, but at free, the ROI is pretty good. ;D


----------



## DominoDude (Aug 19, 2014)

I pulled down a few more than 20 of them, and I've read some of the shorter ones so far. Nothing overly impressing for me personally, but I'm sure there will be some good bits among it all. And as said: You just can't beat the price!
My primary intent was to get some useful information for a friend that has recently started shooting with a dSLR, and she can benefit from getting information laid out a bit differently than I would have.
For the bad or outdated PDF's there's always a delete button.


----------

